# Best time for Navarre Pier



## Frmundr (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm taking my 82 yo pop fishing at the pier tomorrow. What should be the best time to take him out there. I'm thining about going tonight to try and catch some pinfish for tomorrow. I would love to get him hooked up tomorrow on something biggish. I was thinking about maybe going early in the morning and then taking him back later in the afternoon towrds evening.

Thanks for any input...
Tracy


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

early morning and evening beats the heat. It's been pretty slow. I wouldn't worry about catchin pinfish before hand. Get you a sabiki, walmart sells marathon brand pretty cheap and work great, get the smallest ones you can find and hope the bait is there. Saw a bunch of ladyfish moving through and some bull reds caught this past weekend. If you don't want to worry about catching bait swing by broxons off of 87 and grab a bag/box of cigs. Any other questions just ask the locals fishing, you'll find one willing to help. Hope this helps.


----------

